# Installing training wheels



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Ha, I thought this would be straightforward. I recently bought a Specialized 12" Hotrock that came with a set of training wheels (TW), but they weren't attached. Two questions I have:

1. Are you supposed to install the TW a bit off the ground in relation to the rear wheel so that it creates a teeter-totter effect on the TW? 

2. The rear wheel is held by two lug nuts. Do I remove them and slide in the TW and then bolt back the nuts on the axle?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You might do a search for "balance bikes". This is a different concpet of learning to ride a bike that eliminates the need for training wheels. The problem with training wheels is the kids get really dependent on them and don't learn real balance skills. 

the idea is no training wheels and no pedals, so the kids can just push themselves with their feet, and learn to coast/ balance by putting their feet up. If I had to do it all over again, this is how I would go, but my kids are long grown up.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

djork said:


> 2. The rear wheel is held by two lug nuts. Do I remove them and slide in the TW and then bolt back the nuts on the axle?


Every bike I've seen requires a 2nd set of nuts and washers. The TW's go outside the set holding the wheel in place. Sandwich washers on both sides of the TW's.

Usually for first time bicycle riders you start with the TW's near flush with the ground then slowly raise them as they gain confidence. I let my kid start on a 12" w/TW's then turned that bike into a push bike when she was ready to move up to a 16" bike.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

Like Formica said, training wheels teach kids the wrong things. What they need to learn is to balance themselves and the bike. Furthermore, training wheels make it hard to ride on anything other than a flat paved surface.

The best deal is to leave the training wheels off, and use the "balance bike" method. You can take the pedals off your 12-incher, and lower the saddle until the child can sit on the saddle with both feet flat on the ground. Then they can push off with their feet, and lift the feet to glide along... and still be able to put a foot down when they feel unsteady. Once they can glide for a fair distance, add the pedals back, and they can usually start riding...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My son started on training wheels. They were useless. I removed the training wheels, pedals and crankset from his 16" bike and adjusted the seat so he could push with his feet. It literally took him 15 minutes to learn balance. I reinstalled the crank and pedals and he was off like a shot.


----------

